# 14 hp Kawasaki vertical shaft FC420V-S15



## mc19 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have had this engine for two years and it has been running a 48 inch, walk-behind, bobcat lawn mower. I did not know that the cooling fins on the side of the engine, the ones you can't see, needed to be cleaned. The result was the melting of the governor gear. So, I got the new gear and then managed to break the shaft the gear sits on, as I put it back together.

I am trying to figure out two things - 
first - How do I get the old shaft out? 

second - Does anyone have any resources for ordering parts for these types of engines without going through the local repair shop? The locals are great, but very slow about getting parts.

Any ideas and/or info would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

sounds like a bad situation i have been on the web site www.kawpower.com and have looked at the modle that you gave and it does not appear that a shaft for the gov gear is available so it must be part of the block or the sump the pictures arnt great but this web site also can tell you where the nearest dealer to you is to get what you need good luck


----------

